# Toy Story (1995) - Score - Best parts of the suite (Exposition for the TC Best Original Musical or Comedy Score 1996)



## HansZimmer

The animated film Toy Story (1995) was nominated in 1996 for the Academy Award "Best original musical or comedy score". Music composer and conductor: Randy Newman.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite, which is structurued as follows: 
00:00 Opening 
01:26 “What? Hello? A Space Port!” 
02:54 The Claw 
05:13 “Buzz, I Need Your Help” 
07:30 The Rescue Pt. 1 
11:13 Chasing the Van 
12:57 RC to the Rescue 
15:27 Together Again and a Very Merry Christmas 
17:17 To Infinity and Beyond (final climax)


----------

